# I got Pay Per View on the TiVO Bolt



## Carlos A Garcia (May 7, 2017)

I'm a TWC/Spectrum customer in Los Angeles. I've always been told by TWC/Spectrum that I CANNOT order PPV on TiVo. I have family over today and decided to order the Alvarez vs Chavez fight. I picked up a cable box from my local provider office and rented it for the month for about $12. I set up the cable box and ordered the fight on Channel 651. I was curious to see if I can tune my Bolt to channel 651 and much to my suspicion it works. I was curious to see if there's some 2 way handshake that needs to take place with the cable box that allows the channel to feed through so I powered down both boxes and only powered on the TiVo Bolt and sure enough the channel works fine. If you've ever wondered if you can get PPV on the TiVO then the answer is YES!!! I'm now sure of what I've suspected for a long time. TWC/Spectrum is punishing me for being a TiVO customer.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Two issues...

This only works for event type PPV where it's on a specific channel and a specific time. It wont work with VOD PPV, so keep that in mind.

Second how do you order the PPV without the box? I know some cable companies use to allow you to call, but I'm not sure they still offer that option. 

The reason it works for these linear events is because the box you get has a CableCARD in it just like your TiVo and the signal they send out to authorize the event works for all cards linked to your account. What the box can do that your TiVo cannot is talk back to the cable company, so it can't actually send the signal to order the PPV event.


----------



## servstyle (Feb 22, 2017)

Carlos A Garcia said:


> I'm a TWC/Spectrum customer in Los Angeles. I've always been told by TWC/Spectrum that I CANNOT order PPV on TiVo. I have family over today and decided to order the Alvarez vs Chavez fight. I picked up a cable box from my local provider office and rented it for the month for about $12. I set up the cable box and ordered the fight on Channel 651. I was curious to see if I can tune my Bolt to channel 651 and much to my suspicion it works. I was curious to see if there's some 2 way handshake that needs to take place with the cable box that allows the channel to feed through so I powered down both boxes and only powered on the TiVo Bolt and sure enough the channel works fine. If you've ever wondered if you can get PPV on the TiVO then the answer is YES!!! I'm now sure of what I've suspected for a long time. TWC/Spectrum is punishing me for being a TiVO customer.


Thank u 4 posting this! Gives me hope to try 4 myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Two issues...
> 
> This only works for event type PPV where it's on a specific channel and a specific time. It wont work with VOD PPV, so keep that in mind.
> 
> ...


Some allow you to order PPV online through your account


----------



## servstyle (Feb 22, 2017)

Carlos A Garcia said:


> I'm a TWC/Spectrum customer in Los Angeles. I've always been told by TWC/Spectrum that I CANNOT order PPV on TiVo. I have family over today and decided to order the Alvarez vs Chavez fight. I picked up a cable box from my local provider office and rented it for the month for about $12. I set up the cable box and ordered the fight on Channel 651. I was curious to see if I can tune my Bolt to channel 651 and much to my suspicion it works. I was curious to see if there's some 2 way handshake that needs to take place with the cable box that allows the channel to feed through so I powered down both boxes and only powered on the TiVo Bolt and sure enough the channel works fine. If you've ever wondered if you can get PPV on the TiVO then the answer is YES!!! I'm now sure of what I've suspected for a long time. TWC/Spectrum is punishing me for being a TiVO customer.


I tried a channel on the TiVo for ppv. It says tuning adapter does not support this channel. I still want to try it with a ppv event that isn't that expensive to order. I'll order something online 2 try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

